

Avatar producer explains how to market to kids despite PG-13 rating - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/10/avatars-jon-landau-on-marketing-pg-13-entertainment-directly-to-children.ars

======
avar
I don't see the moral problem this article hints at. The film is rated PG-13,
not the concept of Avatar or the merchandise.

And given the comments about True Lies any subversion of the rating system
sounds like a great thing. Obviously otherwise excellent movies are being made
into mediocre crap so that they can reach a wider audience and rake in more
money.

------
lzw
The rating system is defacto government censorship. It was created in response
to congress's threat to pass laws censoring movies. A better strategy might
have been to let congress pass those laws, so fewer americans would be under
the illusion that government doesn't control the media.

But the only proper response, I think, is to say FoRK THE MPAA!

Watching "This movie is not yet rated" is a good way to spend an evening---
streaming on netflix last I looked.

